# first ever attempt at weathering rolling stock



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

OK don't laugh....I'll get better at it just worked on toning it down from the new look and added a bit of rust. The doors on this thing was bright silver  This car was as bright as the car of it in front.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't give you an honest opinion, as it is too far away to see it.

Doesn't look bad from far away.


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Ed maybe all for the better let me practice a little more...I will take a shot at giving you a closer photo though...I had no idea what I was doing keep this in mind.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks pretty good from what i can see.


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

OK here ya go will have the wife take photos with the digital camera tonight. Ipad doesn't have a flash


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

take a picture higher up looking down also, so we can see the roof...

Nothing to be ashamed of, i think you did a good job for being your first car you weathered.


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

looks like your C and O box car was put thru the ringer, it's time for a new paint job......good work.....I am try to find some of the graffeti decals in N scale to help mine


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cooder Mac said:


> OK here ya go will have the wife take photos with the digital camera tonight. Ipad doesn't have a flash


What happened?
The wife refuse to take the picture?


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes said she would tonight though and here it is...not the best job up close may have to get a magnifying glass with this little n gauge. Will get better as I go though


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks pretty decent.

Seems the average prototype railcar I see anymore is slightly less weathered.

But really yours looks realistic so a job well done.


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks I looked at Google images of rusted box cars to get kinda a idea....first one I ever tried so will get better I hope


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the layout in the first picture. The last one of the box car looks great. How did you do it?


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

I used a airbrush before so thought why not on this. I had to thin white acrylic paint to almost water to just fade the paint. Then took acrylic paint rust color and lightly sprayed areas of the car. Tiny brush on areas then. I could use powders I guess but was trying to save some cash..this hobby gets in your pockets quick. I'm happy with the first time attempt will get better as I do more.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

NICE I LIKE THAT RUSTY LOOK .gOOD JOB


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Yea looks great Its not has easy has some make them look.. Lots of practice and for your first attempt id say you do have a eye for it.. Keep the weathering coming you will learn something with each one i know i do... Great JOB!!!


----------

